# Haslem....Will he stick??



## HoopsAve (Jun 23, 2002)

The guy has played very well thus far in the summer leauge games. Has alot of heart,hustle,determention ala Elton Brand.

I could see him making an impact albeit not a huge one.

My question is, will he stick? What are his chances of latching on here in ATL?


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

I think they'll keep him around. He prob won't get playing time for a little while. But maybe come in during blowouts (should be enough of them in Atl.) He could be a very nice standstill shooter. He's been shooting real nice from 3 range. I hope he gets a chance. He has some real funny shot though, weird release point. But it's cool.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Hopefully he will be on the Hawks this season. He is a great player. And should've been picked in the second round of the draft. He could contribute in Atlanta.:yes:


----------



## allenive21 (Jul 28, 2002)

He's got a lot of heart but not a lot of height. That is the one concern that NBA teams have. Summer league it's a little bit different cause the guys playing aren't quite as fundamental and strong. At the NBA level Haslem might struggle some. He has a lot of heart and is a strong rebounder which should land him on a spot on a roster somewhere.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I doubt it, I don't think we would get any more production out of Haslem than we do out of Hendu or Nazr.


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

IMO Haslem is kind of a black Mark Madsen. He has a lot of heart and hussle but just isn't tall enough to score a lot and to get a lot of playing time.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

haslem can be compared to michael wright. both undersized to play the 4 spot in the nba and both with teams that r struggling. i predict he'll be kept on injured reserve just like what the knicks did to wright.


----------



## dirtysam (Jul 17, 2002)

I think UD is better than Mark Madsen, and he sure as [email protected]#t isn't nearly as goofy. I don't know how much of an impact he'll have on the Hawks, but there's one more spot open for a project on that team now that Leon Smith is gone. Of course as a Gators fan, I wish him well.


----------

